# medical clearances timeline



## Aarti G (Aug 22, 2012)

Hello All,

Looks like there is a delay in processing medical clearance these days.
Can you please share your timeline of medical clearance?
- date on which medical exam was conducted
- uploading medical results?
Note sure about the steps ....but in general please share that timeline.

We were asked to go through Chest-Xray for S600 Visitor Visa and given it on 10/05. Visa app submitted on 07/05. Just trying to figure out when can we expect to have this visa granted.....only concern is this major delay in medical clearance 

NOTE :
**IMPORTANT UPDATE 29/04/13**: Processing time frames for medical clearances
We are currently experiencing delays in processing of medical examinations, please see below link for current processing time frames:-
Global delays in the processing of medical clearances for all Australian visas - Australian High Commission


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

Meds are going to take some time.


> The Department of Immigration and Citizenship’s Health Operation Centre (HOC) in Sydney is currently experiencing a global backlog in the assessment of medical examinations. While the majority of visa medical reports uploaded electronically by the panel doctor are assessed within 2 weeks, some reports, including follow-up medical reports, *are taking longer to finalise and the current processing times are between 2 weeks to 4 months.* Please note that the delays in processing medical reports are impacting on all Australian visa applications across the globe and the Australian High Commission, New Delhi plays no part in the medical assessment process. Applicants are asked to note the current processing time frames, limit progress inquiries to a minimum, and to lodge applications requiring medical examinations well in advance of the intended date of travel.


----------



## jackturner (May 25, 2013)

Hi
Everyone 
i too finish my medicals i mean remedicals in April 2013 still havent heard from the CO. Did anyone get thier visa grant.


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam (Oct 8, 2012)

jackturner said:


> Hi
> Everyone
> i too finish my medicals i mean remedicals in April 2013 still havent heard from the CO. Did anyone get thier visa grant.


Did your meds get referred? Is yes, then you will need to wait for 2-3 months before decision is made.


----------



## jackturner (May 25, 2013)

pearljam said:


> Did your meds get referred? Is yes, then you will need to wait for 2-3 months before decision is made.


Yes it was referred may thats the reason for the delay


----------



## Pra-Rads (May 17, 2013)

Hi Jacktuner,

I also completed my re-medicals on 22 april 2013....still waiting.....


----------



## Pra-Rads (May 17, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I believe many people reading this forum would be waiting for medical clearance and what I can gather from the previous discussions is that it is taking full 4 months to get medical clearance. 

Has anyone who got medicals done in March/April received their medical clearance? Reponses to this question would be highly appreciated as this can help many of us gauge till which month the HOC, Sydney has completed its medical backlog !!!!!

My result was uploaded on 22 April 2013, it was a third time repeat medicals, My DOL is 19 June 2012


Thanks All !!


----------



## jackturner (May 25, 2013)

Hi
I too had too do remedicals 2 times what was ur reason to medical 3 time .


----------



## Pra-Rads (May 17, 2013)

jackturner said:


> Hi
> I too had too do remedicals 2 times what was ur reason to medical 3 time .


Hey Jackturner,

I took my first medical on - 5/11/2012
After that, I was asked for repeat of chest xray (509 apical lordortic, I believe my chest xray did not come 100% perfect) on - 10/12/2012
Post that, the HOC could not be sure of the reason for the opacity over my lungs so I was asked to take TB Sputum test on - 4/02/2013

Obviously I knew I am healthy so my report came perfect in April first week, but, we have discovered that one of my rib bone has grown a little longer which was causing the shadow and creating a doubt.

Now I am waiting for the final medical clearance.

What about your case? what was your DOL?

It is a very hard time for all of us...a long wait.....


----------



## jackturner (May 25, 2013)

Pra-Rads said:


> Hey Jackturner,
> 
> I took my first medical on - 5/11/2012
> After that, I was asked for repeat of chest xray (509 apical lordortic, I believe my chest xray did not come 100% perfect) on - 10/12/2012
> ...



hi
The first time i did the medicals was in 2009 then the rules changed .and now i did in jan 2013 my blood pressure was high so they told me to do a lot of test related to the heart and kidneys etc. but i think everythg is normal.


----------



## jackturner (May 25, 2013)

dont worry abt the grown bone my cousin also had the saame problem she has cleared the medicals do let me know when u get ur visa grant letter.


----------



## Gocean (May 14, 2012)

Have a look at this ongoing thread:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/104286-merged-medicals-questions-419.html





Pra-Rads said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I believe many people reading this forum would be waiting for medical clearance and what I can gather from the previous discussions is that it is taking full 4 months to get medical clearance.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aarti G (Aug 22, 2012)

For s600 Visitor Visa (of 6+months):

10 May2013 : two applicants (inlaws) did chest xrays on same day same place.
one applicant's medical clearance is done (within 1 week) but waiting for other applicant 
Pending med clearance applicant does not have any medical history, no TB etc
Not sure whats going on there


----------



## Pra-Rads (May 17, 2013)

Thanks Gocean and Jackturner !


----------



## jackturner (May 25, 2013)

Aarti G said:


> For s600 Visitor Visa (of 6+months):
> 
> 10 May2013 : two applicants (inlaws) did chest xrays on same day same place.
> one applicant's medical clearance is done (within 1 week) but waiting for other applicant
> ...


Hi
If your medicals are further refered then it will take time since there is a backlog in Sydney hopefully it should be cleared soon just praywaiting since 2008


----------



## neelarao (Oct 31, 2012)

*Got our Grant !!!*

Received grant today!!

Meds done on 4th May, uploaded by the hospital on 7th May. My medicals referred on 8th May. I had declared to be diabetic, so this was expected. Husband and son's medicals cleared immediately. 

Sent a mail to the CO to confirm referral on 31st May (Friday), got a reply confirming referral on June 3rd (Monday), the same day medicals cleared. Got grant on 4th June.

Medicals cleared in 24 days!!!


----------



## Aarti G (Aug 22, 2012)

neelarao said:


> Received grant today!!
> 
> Meds done on 4th May, uploaded by the hospital on 7th May.* My medicals referred on 8th May. *I had declared to be diabetic, so this was expected. Husband and son's medicals cleared immediately.
> 
> ...


Was it just Chest X-ray?

Please help me to understand below pts as we are going through same phase...
1> *"My medicals referred on 8th May"*
--> What do you mean by 'referred'? What is it? Who refers?

2> *Sent a mail to the CO to confirm referral on 31st May (Friday), got a reply confirming referral on June 3rd (Monday), the same day medicals cleared. Got grant on 4th June.*
--> What sort of email did you send to CO? Do we need to keep asking for it?

Appreciate your response in details.

Aarti


----------



## Aarti G (Aug 22, 2012)

jackturner said:


> Hi
> If your medicals are further refered then it will take time since there is a backlog in Sydney hopefully it should be cleared soon just praywaiting since 2008


Thanks jackturner.
- What does this exactly mean - " *medicals are further referred *"
- In that case do we need to give more tests? As on 8th May we were only asked for chest xray. 
- We have lodged our visa app through registered agent. So in our case how do we know if medicals are further referred ? Any emails notification etc?


----------



## jackturner (May 25, 2013)

I am not sure about it but it means your medicals is referred to some specialist who might ask you to give further more test say if u have blood pressure than u will have to give a cardiac test etc.

Only the agent can find out about your medical status some some agent are good for nothg
I would like some one who has kowledge also to comment on this


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

Pra-Rads said:


> Hi Jacktuner,
> 
> I also completed my re-medicals on 22 april 2013....still waiting.....


Same has mine....


----------



## Pra-Rads (May 17, 2013)

oorvee said:


> Same has mine....


Hey Oorvee,

So we must stay in touch then. Please let me know if there is any movement in your case and I shall let you regarding my case.

I am waiting for Partner visa 309. How about you ? 

Ammm...just wondering... did you already contact your case officer since 22 April regarding the case update??

Thanks for the reply !! Hope life smiles soon at many of us !!


----------



## Pra-Rads (May 17, 2013)

jackturner said:


> dont worry abt the grown bone my cousin also had the saame problem she has cleared the medicals do let me know when u get ur visa grant letter.


Hey Jackturner, 

Many congrats on getting the grant letter. I wish you the very best of life ahead. 

Well I was looking for some help from you. Few days back you told me that your cousin also had grown bone problem in the lungs, probably the same case as mine. It would be really grateful of you if you could please share a little more of this with me.

I am extremely stressed, anxious and depressed worrying about my medical clearance. Maybe your words can bring some relief and strength for me. 

As I told you earlier I was detected with a bony mass in the inner cortex of my lungs. It's called osteochondroma.


----------



## jackturner (May 25, 2013)

Hi 
I really don't know what was that called but when they did medical it showed in the xray but then evently they got their medical s cleared
My advice to you just pray are u a Christian


----------



## Pra-Rads (May 17, 2013)

jackturner said:


> Hi
> I really don't know what was that called but when they did medical it showed in the xray but then evently they got their medical s cleared
> My advice to you just pray are u a Christian


Thanks for the reply. Yes I am praying all the time to God. It's a tough time for me! But m sure God will do everything for my good....whatever be it


----------



## jackturner (May 25, 2013)

I will pray for u too dont worry don't just pray I too had a lot of problems


----------



## Pra-Rads (May 17, 2013)

Thanks that's sweet of u too say  
God bless!


----------



## umak25 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi Aarti G , I have applied for 600 Visitor visa- 1 yearstay for my parents on 13th May 2013 and they had their medicals on 22nd May 2013 . My father got the visa immediately but my mother is yet to receive clearance as her medicals were referred bcoz she had a TB Scar . no further tests also asked ... Awaiting for the same . I wamted them to be here by June end bcoz i am due to deliver July end ... Donno how much time this will take making alternate plans for support now .


----------



## Alexamae (Oct 31, 2012)

neelarao said:


> Received grant today!!
> 
> Meds done on 4th May, uploaded by the hospital on 7th May. My medicals referred on 8th May. I had declared to be diabetic, so this was expected. Husband and son's medicals cleared immediately.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your grant.
I had my medicals last May 26 and did a repeat test last May 30 because they found out that my sugar level is high. I did not know I am diabetic 
Clinic uploaded my result to DIAC last June 7.
I'm hoping I would also get a shorter waiting time like yours.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## s00071609 (May 16, 2010)

Aarti G said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Looks like there is a delay in processing medical clearance these days.
> Can you please share your timeline of medical clearance?
> ...


Who told you 29/04 is being cleared???


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

oorvee said:


> Same has mine....


Hi all ,

one question ,were your medicals referred by the local medical panel who conducted the visa medical test or by Australian medical people?


----------



## rk_coutinho (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi,

Is anyone aware of the type of blood tests that are carried out. i.e. what all components of blood test are carried out as part of the medical. i.e. fasting and post prandial sugar, lipid profile etc.
would want to get myself tested before I get my medicals done for the visa. This would be for the PR.


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

Hospitals confirmed that medicals are uploaded, but i m unable to see the same in e-medicals, have they really uploaded the same or anywhere i miss something . pl advice.


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

nectar_s said:


> Hospitals confirmed that medicals are uploaded, but i m unable to see the same in e-medicals, have they really uploaded the same or anywhere i miss something . pl advice.


How can we see the uploaded medicals on e-medicals, is there any website or dedicated portal for that, my medicals were done on 16th Feb and I have no idea i Hospital uploaded them or not..


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

msaeed said:


> How can we see the uploaded medicals on e-medicals, is there any website or dedicated portal for that, my medicals were done on 16th Feb and I have no idea i Hospital uploaded them or not..


Logon to this site: https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

Once in, at the bottom, you should see a button captioned "Print Information Sheet" or something similar. Click on that, it will generate a pdf.

In my case, I could see my pic on the pdf and at the bottom it showed all 3 tests as completed and the name of the hospital. Also, some informational text on the top to indicate that the results had been submitted to DIBP, etc.

If you are looking for actual results, I doubt you will get to know that (other than if CO contacted you asking to take some further tests or if everything is clear).


----------



## rickyjames123 (Feb 14, 2014)

needed friend 
i complete


----------



## harshaldesai (Apr 2, 2013)

Its quite confusing.

We were 3 of us who went in for medicals, Wife, Daughter & myself

In mine and wife's log in its showing X RAY Completed and rest all as "REFEREED" & in daughters' log in its showing "Medical Examination" - INCOMPLETE. 

I guess its a matter of time. I will re check tomorrow now and see if the status has changed.

Regards,


----------



## shruti123 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi everybody,

3 years back I had pleural effusion, which was caused due to Tuberculosis bacteria. I took the medication for 8 months and was completely treated. There are no scars in my pleural effusion, only the cp angle is slightly blunt on one side in the xray. I did not hide any facts and stated in my medical form.

I underwent the test on 20 April and my meds were uploaded on 25th April saying that no further tests are required and the link for medical went off.

But still CO has not contacted me, is it possible that my meds are referred? From my account everything looks normal, "no health checks required....blah blah blah" the health document status is "received".

Please suggest from your experience.

Thanks in anticipation...


----------



## Deep nav 4545 (Apr 5, 2016)

Done with my medical on 14 March till date dint get any news ...waiting n worried


----------

